# For the Pier and Jetty Guys



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

What's your favorite or most productive rig or technique?


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Wow.

219 views and not one response.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2018)

MarkDido said:


> Wow.
> 
> 219 views and not one response.


People, including myself, voted in the poll. Personally, I like free-lining best.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You doing this because you were bored, or you wanna learn a new technique to try? For something absolutely awesome, try throwing big x raps off the pier. Nothing like watching a 20lb king sky, especially with your plug in his mouth. Snobbling is fun to


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

PierRat4Life said:


> People, including myself, voted in the poll. Personally, I like free-lining best.


My apologies. For some reason I couldn't see the poll results so I didn't think that anyone had responded to it.


----------

